# Improve Fuel Efficiency



## rogerdl (May 23, 2007)

I recently purchased a 1993 Altima with a KA24DE 186k miles / auto trans. 30k miles and I'm just about finished repairing it (new timing parts, oil pump, water pump and cylinder head) and I want to modify it (while I'm in it) to get the best fuel efficiency I can out of it. A little extra performance out of it would be nice but that is not my main objective.  Can anybody give me some good suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## SΞ-R (May 9, 2007)

New O2 sensors may help with MPG


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

What you want is what ever engineer dreams about; increase power using less energy. Try lightening the load of the vehicle, remove the back seat, spare tire. Then you might get 0.5 more mpg


----------



## Shift.Jemz (May 18, 2007)

^ lmao

air intake
fuel filter
spark plugs
engine/tranny oil
exhaust(check for leaks?)
intake(check for leaks?)
fuel lines?
check all your hoe's(hoses)

and thats all my high ass can think of right now GL 

OH OH OH add speed stripes!


----------

